# dead baby super reds (2)



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

hey a couple of my baby super reds died i found one in the powerhead intake which is now turned off now. and one on the bottom upside down. I have this chinese agle sucker(3") i put in to eat the left over food they were not eating. i saw him harassing one of the babies yesterday... could the suckerfish kill the p's?? or were they sick? please advise. they have no visible signs of injury other than a few have small pieces of fin missing. PLease include possible treatment for ailment. oh and any pointers on what and when to feed are welcome.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Sucker fish will not kill your Ps. Since they are only 1/2", one of them either got sucked up by powerhead or got sucked up after it died. I'd check your water parameter and use salt or MelaFix for treatment of injured fish. Use bloodworms to feed at that size. When they get larger, you can add krill or fish bits.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

mela fix at what ratio 1/2 dose? And aquarium salt i already used.. Blood worms -frozen or freeze dried?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Use MelaFix at recommended dosage as stated in box. I use frozen bloodworms.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I got mixed up from your thread to another similiar one and put down 1/2" as the size of your Ps. Since they are babies, frozen bloodworms will do.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

thanx for the advice.they seem to be taking to the blood worms rather well. you feed your bigger fish white fish mostly or feeders or a combination? i want to use live feeders but am scared of them spreading illness to fish. i have been using my sons guppies. he is going to start to notice some are missing...


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

try to feed live guppies less frequently, even when they get bigger. they carry diseases and aren't as healthy for your p to eat as other foods will be. i have also read that goldfish have a growth inhibitor in them, but i don't know how true this is. welcome to the forums, there are plenty of sticky's of which foods to feed and other things you can do. it is possible that your powerhead killed your fish, as the current may be too strong. juvenile p's are normally found in a shallower more calmer water than their parents to avoid predation and to hide themselves till they get bigger. i'd keep the powerhead out for a little while till they reach a few inches.. 2 maybe 3". it won't be long before that happens.


----------

